
George Lucas Criticizes “The Force Awakens” - andyraskin
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/31/movies/george-lucas-criticizes-latest-star-wars-installment.html
======
DrChannard
I think he has all the right to criticize the new film. However I would
disagree. I think many star wars fans enjoyed the retro style. I personally
was disappointed with episodes 1-3 (midi-chlorians?). Many people asked for
more X-wing and tie-fighter sound.

------
SCAQTony
I think the term is seller's remorse. You give up your baby for adoption, you
lose ALL control as a parent. How could he not know that? It appears Disney is
doing a fine job creatively and fans will get to experience more of the
franchise.

